# NEW YORK CITY | Buses



## krull (Oct 8, 2005)

Do you guys like these new bus shelters?
















































Old bus shelters:


----------



## krull (Oct 8, 2005)

*FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE 
PR- 442-06
December 19, 2006*

*MAYOR BLOOMBERG UNVEILS FIRST NEW BUS SHELTER AS PART OF COORDINATED STREET-FURNITURE FRANCHISE *

*$1.4 Billion in New Revenue for the City *


Mayor Michael R. Bloomberg today unveiled the first of 3,300 new bus shelters to be installed under the City's Coordinated Street Furniture Franchise. The 20-year contract with Cemusa, Inc., will also furnish 20 new public toilets, replace 330 newsstands and generate roughly $1.4 billion in new revenue for New York over its lifetime. Cemusa installed the new bus shelter on Queens Boulevard at 82nd Avenue. Deputy Mayor for Economic Development and Rebuilding Dan Doctoroff, Transportation Commissioner Iris Weinshall, Department of Consumer Affairs Commissioner Jonathan Mintz and Cemusa CEO Toulla Constantinou also attended the announcement.

"For years, New Yorkers have been waiting for new street furniture, and today, they will finally begin to see the results of this agreement," said Mayor Bloomberg. "Not only will our partnership with Cemusa create 3,300 new bus shelters, 20 new public toilets, and 330 newsstands, it will generate more than $1 billion in revenue for the City."

Over the past two decades, the City tried unsuccessfully to provide street furniture to its residents. Today's unveiling is another example of the Bloomberg Administration's pragmatic approach for providing solutions for longstanding problems. On June 26th, Cemusa began implementing the coordinated street furniture franchise and delivered the first $50 million cash payment to officially begin the terms of the contract. The agreement calls for Cemusa to provide New York City with $999 million in cash and $398 million worth of in-kind services, including advertising space on street furniture elements around the world, which will help promote New York City as a tourism destination. Cemusa has assumed responsibility for maintaining the existing bus shelters and has already painted and repaired more than 600 of them. It is also replacing broken and graffiti-covered glass.

"Cemusa's first new bus shelter marks the end of decades of inertia for street furniture," said Deputy Mayor Doctoroff. "This is about improving our quality of life, enhancing our image, and generating revenue for the City. It's a win all around."

"The new street furniture will generate revenue, enliven City streets, and enhance public transportation," said DOT Commissioner Weinshall. "The bus shelters offer improved lighting and route information, both of which will benefit the 2.5 million people who use the City's bus system everyday."

Like all of the new street furniture elements, the bus shelters have a simple, contemporary design that allows them to blend seamlessly into the varied streetscapes of New York City. The design, created exclusively for New York City by Grimshaw, features a stainless-steel portal frame, extensive use of tempered glass, and an elegant glass roof that filters light onto the sidewalk.

"Cemusa is committed to New York and is proud to be working with communities around the City," said Cemusa, Inc. CEO Toulla Constantinou. "We anticipate creating more than 100 jobs, and are off to a strong start, with offices in Manhattan and manufacturers in Queens and the Bronx. The new street furniture will serve residents throughout the five boroughs, and we will continue building local partnerships."

In 2007, Cemusa will continue to add bus shelters, begin to replace City newsstands, and start to build the new public toilets. The majority of the replaced street furniture's components will be recycled.

"The street furniture design is contemporary and modern. It is purposeful and compatible with the feeling you get in New York City," said Grimshaw head of industrial design, Duncan Jackson. "The use of high quality materials like stainless steel and glass provides structures that add to and reflect the city streets without dominating their surroundings, sitting comfortably in any neighborhood."

"Cemusa's emphasis on design is evident in the elegant, functional bus shelters," said Executive Director of the American Institute of Architects' New York Chapter, Ric Bell. "New York, with Mayor Bloomberg at the wheel, is a city where design matters. The exciting new street furniture is the perfect complement to the City's vibrant streetscape."

Cemusa is a global leader in the design and manufacturing of urban outdoor furniture and out-of-home advertising. As part of its commitment to New York City, Cemusa maintains its North American headquarters in the historic Graybar Building in Midtown and has hired staff for corporate-level positions that will benefit the local economy beyond the duration of its agreement with the City. The street-furniture contract is expected to directly create more than 100 jobs and provide an additional 30 through subcontractor partnerships throughout the five boroughs.

Cemusa currently delivers a range of municipal services to Miami, San Antonio, Boston, and New York, as well as to 120 cities and municipalities throughout Europe and the Americas. Founded in 1984, Cemusa has designed, built, installed and maintained more than 110,000 urban furniture elements, which include bus shelters, clocks, public information panels, newsstands, news racks, bicycle racks, automatic public toilets, trash containers, and electronic panels. Cemusa is an affiliate of Fomento de Construcciones y Contratas (FCC) -one of the largest Spanish groups in the construction and municipal services sector with 67,562 employees.


Copyright 2007 The City of New York


----------



## krull (Oct 8, 2005)

These are the new Automatic public toilets and the new Newsstands mention on the article aswell...


*Automatic public toilets:*




















*Newsstands:*


----------



## lasdun (Mar 4, 2006)

I like the idea, but it would be a right pain if you run down the street to the bus stop only to be offered a fresh newspaper or automatic toliet as the bus goes sailing by...


----------



## firmanhadi (Aug 3, 2005)

Oow... that newstand looks vewy sleek! I hope they made the glass vandal-proof!


----------



## 1822 (Nov 9, 2002)

the bus shelter needs to protect waiting commuters from deathly cold winds!


----------



## Songoten2554 (Oct 19, 2006)

its awsome and great to enhance the city's bright and awsome future go mass transit by the way i was born and raised in NYC now i live in Miami but i miss the city greatly but yeah it looks very beautiful in design i like where this is going thanks MTA and Mayor Bloomberg with your help NYC will be a very awsome city thanks for the photos post more man


----------



## krull (Oct 8, 2005)

heirloom said:


> the bus shelter needs to protect waiting commuters from deathly cold winds!


I don't know about that. I don't think people will die of cold winds in NYC while waiting for the bus. We are not that far north to get deadly cold winds that might kill you in a few minutes.


----------



## krull (Oct 8, 2005)

lasdun said:


> I like the idea, but it would be a right pain if you run down the street to the bus stop only to be offered a fresh newspaper or automatic toliet as the bus goes sailing by...


Yeah well what is confusing are the restroom and the newstand. I am sure that could happened.


----------



## Vetalgo (Mar 16, 2007)

Nice shelters. but how high is the level of vandalism there? :bash:


----------



## krull (Oct 8, 2005)

Vetalgo said:


> Nice shelters. but how high is the level of vandalism there? :bash:


Do you mean on vandalism on Bus Shelters? Not alot really. It is not one of those things that vandalist seem to want to destroy.


----------



## 1822 (Nov 9, 2002)

well the last time i was there i was cold enough to freeze. cold enough to kill a tropical tourist at least.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

This thread is about bus services in New York City and New Jersey. More about bus routes could be found here:
http://www.mta.info/nyct
http://www.njtransit.com/sf/sf_servlet.srv?hdnPageAction=BusTo


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Official from MTA:



> http://www.mta.info/news-select-bus...2014/05/23/select-bus-service-makes-its-debut
> 
> *Select Bus Service Makes Its Debut on the M60 Starting Sunday, May 25*
> May 23rd, 2014
> ...


And photos from introduction:

M60 Select Bus Service Arrives by MTAPhotos, on Flickr

M60 Select Bus Service Arrives by MTAPhotos, on Flickr

M60 Select Bus Service Arrives by MTAPhotos, on Flickr

M60 Select Bus Service Arrives by MTAPhotos, on Flickr

M60 Select Bus Service Arrives by MTAPhotos, on Flickr


----------



## zakir500 (Aug 6, 2014)

These are looking very beautiful buses of New York City. People like to travel in these buses due to cheap and easy travel.


----------



## HARTride 2012 (Apr 1, 2007)

Gotta love those Novas! I can imagine my home transit agency snagging a few of the articulated LFS buses in the distant future.


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

*East River Skyway - aerial gondolas for New York*

Since there is no specific thrad I'm posting here



> The East River Skyway is a proposal for a multi-phase urban gondola to connect the growing residential and commercial corridors between Manhattan, Brooklyn, and Queens. The proposal calls for an aerial transit system to be built out in stages, with the first line connecting the Lower East Side and Williamsburg. Subsequent lines might include a connection between Lower Manhattan, Dumbo, and Brooklyn Navy Yard, as well as a line threading between Midtown, Roosevelt Island, Long Island City, and Williamsburg.
> 
> While an urban gondola might sound rather fantastical for Brooklyn—or all too fitting, depending on your read of the place—it's a transit option that's increasingly viable. Oregon Health & Science University operates and largely funds the Portland Aerial Tram, which ferries riders from Portland's South Waterfront neighborhood to the university's Marquam Hill campus. While that's the only other urban gondola system in the U.S., Frog Design sketched up a mass-transit gondola system for Austin called the Wire two years ago.
> 
> ...


.

Full text on The Altantic

Project website


----------



## Alargule (Feb 21, 2005)

^^



> "Running subway lines under a city can cost about $400 million per mile," said Michael McDaniel, a designer with the firm looking to bring the gondola to Austin, in an interview with Marketplace. "Light rails systems run about $36 million per mile. But the aerial ropeways required to run gondolas cost just $3 million to $12 million to install per mile."


----------



## Filip7370 (Jan 24, 2008)

Sorry maybe I'm dumb but what the exact advantage of SBS over normal bus line?


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula (Apr 14, 2008)

In 1992, MTA tested some four Brazilian Volvo express buses from Curitiba BRT system in a special line in Lower Manhattan. These vehicles were dubbed _Speedybuses_.



















http://batatabredaproductions.blogspot.com.br/2013/03/ligeirinhos-em-nova-york.html


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Some MTA Bus Shots from Jarrett Stewart 


MTA Orion 7 on the M3 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr


DSC02074 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr


DSC02076 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr


C40LF #332 loads in Brooklyn by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr


7130 in Brooklyn by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*First Quarter 2015 Daily Ridership numbers for New York - New Jersey*

Source : http://www.apta.com/resources/statistics/Documents/Ridership/2015-q1-ridership-APTA.pdf

*Bus Ridership*
New York / MTA Bus - 2.4 Million (2015)
New Jersey / NJT - 452,740 (2015)


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Buses in Northern New Jersey (20 minutes away from New York)*


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula (Apr 14, 2008)

edit


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula (Apr 14, 2008)

NJ Transit operates 57 commuter lines in PABT. Every morning, access ramps to PABT are congested and most of buses in the traffic jam are by NJ Transit.

I think NJ Transit could deploy a "trunk-feeder" system to PABT. A new transit center would built in Secaucus (NJ Route 945, near NJ Turnpike). In this place, NJ commuter tri-axle buses would stop and passengers would make a free transfer to high-capacity biarticulated buses in an express line to PABT with a headway of 20 seconds in rush hours. These low-floor biarticulated buses would have a capacity to carry up to 200 passengers each vehicle. 









http://www.yellins.co.uk/moderntransport/overseas/utrecht3.html

At this mode, NJ Transit could operate only up to 15 lines in the PABT. This would increase greatly the capacity of this terminal and eliminate congestion problems.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

The all Americas's buses are horrible and outdated from Tierra del Fuego to Canadá :lol:


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula (Apr 14, 2008)

For me, American city buses aren't horrible. They are functional and well-built.


----------



## FabriFlorence (Sep 29, 2004)

Rodalvesdepaula said:


> For me, American city buses aren't horrible. They are functional and well-built.


American city buses aren't horrible at all, but they are no compare with European city buses.


----------



## Busfotodotnl (Mar 18, 2009)

Rodalvesdepaula said:


> NJ Transit operates 57 commuter lines in PABT. Every morning, access ramps to PABT are congested and most of buses in the traffic jam are by NJ Transit.
> 
> I think NJ Transit could deploy a "trunk-feeder" system to PABT. A new transit center would built in Secaucus (NJ Route 945, near NJ Turnpike). In this place, NJ commuter tri-axle buses would stop and passengers would make a free transfer to high-capacity biarticulated buses in an express line to PABT with a headway of 20 seconds in rush hours. These low-floor biarticulated buses would have a capacity to carry up to 200 passengers each vehicle.
> 
> ...


LOL i drive these biarticulated buses every week. They ride in Utrecht, The Netherlands.


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*vintage-photos-mta-double-decker-buses-operated-fifth-avenue-1930s*










Fifth Avenue Bus Company’s double-decker bus. Image via _nytimes.com_.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*PORT AUTHORITY BUS TERMINAL OPENS 1950s*


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)




----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Bus Driver Charged In Fatal Hit-Run*


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

More pics please.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

A new "Select Bus Service" began over the weekend. Q44 SBS is a major crosstown route connecting Jamaica, Queens and the Bronx Zoo via the Whitestone Bridge.

https://www.dnainfo.com/new-york/20...e-rolls-out-ease-commute-between-queens-bronx


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Some Moar of NYC Buses


nycxd4834 by ExactoCreation, on Flickr


xd7306 by ExactoCreation, on Flickr


Bus Time Manhattan Launch by Metropolitan Transportation Authority of the State of New York, on Flickr


NYCB_5830 by Metropolitan Transportation Authority of the State of New York, on Flickr


Residential Building, Fordham, Bronx, New York City by jag9889, on Flickr


Pelham Bay Bridge over Hutchinson River, Bronx, New York City by jag9889, on Flickr


----------



## rakcancer (Sep 2, 2010)

Vintage bus in Midtown.


----------



## Fabio1976 (Nov 9, 2007)

In my opinion it is absolutely incredible that the M34 and M57 aren't 24 hours buses. Why they aren't ?


----------



## GojiMet86 (Jan 3, 2016)

*The last 3 Orion 5.501 buses of the MTA that remain in service, out of Eastchester, besides 2 operating out of West Farms.*


IMG_7525 by GojiMet86, on Flickr


IMG_7544 by GojiMet86, on Flickr


IMG_7547 by GojiMet86, on Flickr


IMG_7569 by GojiMet86, on Flickr


IMG_7593 by GojiMet86, on Flickr


IMG_7598 by GojiMet86, on Flickr


----------



## Ultramatic (Jul 6, 2009)

*MTA Officially Rolls Out New High-Tech Buses, Complete with Wi-Fi and USB Charging Ports*



By NY1 News
Tuesday, May 17, 2016 at 07:26 PM EDT 










The MTA has officially rolled out a fleet of sleek new high-tech buses.

The first of 75 state-of-the-art vehicles are now in service in Queens.
They are equipped with Wi-Fi and USB charging ports, and will eventually replace 40 percent of the current fleet.

"People don't get on a bus and read a newspaper anymore. People get on a bus, and they expect to have that digital connectivity that they need to lead their life," said Governor Andrew Cuomo. "They're on the bus for 25 minutes, that can't be a wasted 25 minutes. They want to be able to plug in, get their Wi-Fi, have a USB port, do their work on their phone or their device or whatever the device of the future is, and that's what these buses now have."

The buses are the first of more than 2,000 set to hit city streets in the next five years.
...

See Video.


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

Gov. Cuomo (r.), joined by MTA Chairman Tom Pendergast (c.), announced the arrival of the first of 75 Millennial-friendly buses. (KEVIN P. COUGHLIN/OFFICE OF GOVERNOR ANDREW M. CUOMO/OFFICE OF GOVERNOR ANDREW M. CUO)

http://www.nydailynews.com/new-york...i-usb-charging-ports-queens-article-1.2640648

*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from Pennsylvania and New York*


----------



## GojiMet86 (Jan 3, 2016)

The brand new XD60, #5391, on the Q10. These buses contain USB ports.


IMG_8499 by GojiMet86, on Flickr


----------



## GojiMet86 (Jan 3, 2016)

The New York metropolitan area is home to many public transportation agencies and private companies. NICE (Nassau Inter-County Express), Suffolk Transit, and Bee-Line are some of these agencies. Some private operators include Academy Express, Golden Touch, Private Transportaion, North Fork Express, the Hampton Jitney, Monsey Tours and Trails, Skyliner, Coach USA and Greyhound.

IMG_2208 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_2274 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_2317 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_6549 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

DSC03874 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

DSC03841 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_5202 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

DSC06921 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_5669 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_5429 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_1111 by
GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_3171 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_5946 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_6028 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_4946 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_9176_6932 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_9785_0327 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_9503_0045 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_8697_6453 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_4037_1793 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_5970 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_0307 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_0313 by GojiMet86, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*TIMELINE: The George Washington Bridge Bus Terminal's History of Delays*

*Interactive Timeline*


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Brooklyn: The B46 Limited will become the B46 Select Bus Service 2016.07.03










http://www.nyc.gov/html/brt/html/routes/utica.shtml


----------



## GojiMet86 (Jan 3, 2016)

IMG_4359 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_4360 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_4341 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_4340 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_3003 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_2875 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_2203 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_7732 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_7794 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_6833 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_6842 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_6871 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_5780 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_5660 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_5726 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_5733 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_5759 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_5103 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_5146 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_5244 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_5382 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_5439 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_1613 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_1097 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_2074 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_7073 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_7086 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_7135 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_7286 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_7183 by GojiMet86, on Flickr


----------



## Pierre50 (Jun 4, 2013)

Great Great Thanks for this big set of pictures of New York Icon Bus which is the RTS.
RTS can fight with Paris Icon bus which has been SC 10, built at more than 11 000 pieces, which has turned 50 years in 2015 (RATP Paris examples) and 2016 (Provinces examples).


----------



## GojiMet86 (Jan 3, 2016)

*The 2016 MTA Bus Rodeo*








IMG_5033 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_5037 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_5044 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_5046 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_5048 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_5049 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_5050 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_5051 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_5052 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_5054 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_5055 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_5059 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_5060 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_5065 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_5068 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_5072 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_5076 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_5084 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_5093 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_5096 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_5101 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_5108 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_5109 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_5118 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_5120 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_5123 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_5125 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_5128 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_5152 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_5158 by GojiMet86, on Flickr


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

A transit fan's review of bus B11 in Brooklyn.

http://milesonthembta.blogspot.com/2016/08/service-change-new-york-part-1-b11.html


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

New bus lanes are being painted on 23rd Street in Manhattan in preparation for Select Bus Service on the M23 this fall.

http://www.streetsblog.org/2016/08/...s-newest-bus-zones-on-23rd-street-jay-street/


----------



## GojiMet86 (Jan 3, 2016)

2016 Xcelsiors XN40 (that's CNG) #673 through #677 are in New York City now.


----------



## WillBuild (Aug 11, 2010)

*Five Firms Unveil Designs For A Revamped Port Authority Bus Terminal*

Reported by many media. From Crain's:



> Five firms submitted proposals for a new bus terminal to the Port Authority of New York and New Jersey, but it's unclear if any of them will come to fruition
> 
> ..
> 
> ...


See also the dedicated PABT thread in the NYC forums.


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula (Apr 14, 2008)

What is the fare evasion in SBS?


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Rodalvesdepaula said:


> What is the fare evasion in SBS?


Here is an article that discusses the issue:

http://www.streetsblog.org/2016/06/...increase-fare-evasion-history-says-otherwise/

Also, here's a recent slide deck about proposed South Bronx SBS (Bx6 SBS). It includes a map of proposed stop locations and a map of current SBS routes:










http://www.nyc.gov/html/brt/downloads/pdf/brt-bx6-south-bronx-sept2016.pdf


----------



## GojiMet86 (Jan 3, 2016)

The X80 Special Events route. It runs from Lexington Avenue to Randall's Island for events such as Governors Ball, Panorama, and Electric Zoo. Passengers pay $6.50 on the first swipe, to cover both the inbound and outbound trips. While the M35 also provides service to the Island, it used commonly used by people heading to and from the facilities and buildings of Manhattan Psychiatric Hospital.

There used to be an X81 that ran from Woodside to Randall's Island but it was discontinued around 2009. There also existed program codes for lines X82 through X86:

X80 Lex-125th to Randall's Island
X81 Woodside to Randall's Island (Discontinued after 2009)
X82 Inwood-Dyckman Street to Randall's Island
X83 Yankee Stadium to Randall's Island
X84 Shea Stadium to Randall's Island
X85 George Washington Bridge (A) to Randall's Island
X86 Broadway-145th Street (1) to Randall's Island

IMG_7700 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_7701 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_7718 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_7719 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_7724 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_7731 by GojiMet86, on Flickr


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

On 2016.09.25, Q70 became Select Bus Service and was also branded LaGuardia Link.
























http://web.mta.info/mta/planning/sbs/Q70SBS.html
http://laguardiaairport.com/news/q70-laguardia-link-sbs/

M23 becomes Select Bus Service on 2016.11.07.

M79 is likely to change to Select Bus Service next year.

https://www.dnainfo.com/new-york/20...79-bus-on-upper-east-side-and-upper-west-side


----------



## GojiMet86 (Jan 3, 2016)

*LaGuardia Link
XD40 #7453 Q70
*

IMG_0585 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

*Suffolk County Transit (SCT)*

IMG_0631 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_0591 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_0600 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_0621 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_0636 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_0641 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_0660 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_0663 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_0664 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_0665 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

*Nassau Inter-County Express (NICE)*

IMG_0672 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_0674 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_0676 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_0677 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_0678 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_0679 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_0684 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_0687 by GojiMet86, on Flickr


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Woonsocket54 said:


> Also, here's a recent slide deck about proposed South Bronx SBS (Bx6 SBS). It includes a map of proposed stop locations and a map of current SBS routes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Updated official map used in presentations now includes Q70 SBS to LaGuardia Airport










http://www.nyc.gov/html/brt/downloads/pdf/brt-m86-m79-cb7-oct2016.pdf


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

map of current SBS (express bus) routes in NYC:










http://www.nyc.gov/html/brt/downloads/pdf/brt-south-brooklyn-b82-cb18-jun2017.pdf


----------



## jay stew (Nov 5, 2009)

hno:


----------



## GojiMet86 (Jan 3, 2016)

*Roosevelt Island Operating Corporation*































IMG_0474 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_0478 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_0481 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_0482 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_0483 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_0484 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_0485 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_0506 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_0507 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_0518 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_0520 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_0521 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_0524 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_0525 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_0527 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_0530 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_0532 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_0535 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_0536 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_0537 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_0539 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_0540 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_0543 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_0545 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_0549 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_0550 by GojiMet86, on Flickr


----------



## GojiMet86 (Jan 3, 2016)

IMG_0800 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_0823 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

20170717_103419 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_1076 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_1092 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

20170724_133746 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_1117 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_1119 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_1165 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_1175 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_1287 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_1426 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_1460 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

P1130276 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

P1130298 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

P1130307 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_1510 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_1550 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_1592 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_1634 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_2153 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_2183 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_2225 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_2247 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_2253 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_2293 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_2301 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_2320 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_2324 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_2328 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_2354 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_2403 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_2412 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_2414 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_2425 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_2453 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_2455 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_2578 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_2593 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_2601 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_2604 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_2613 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_2623 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_2639 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_2644 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_2659 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_2669 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_2677 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_2683 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_2692 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_2831 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

DSC_1668 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_3683 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_3696 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_3718 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_3720 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_3732 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_3744 by GojiMet86, on Flickr


----------



## GojiMet86 (Jan 3, 2016)

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/11/27/nyregion/bus-service-new-york.html




> *Bus Service Is in Crisis, City Comptroller’s Report Says*
> By VIVIAN WANGNOV. 27, 2017
> 
> 
> Though New York City’s buses carry over 2 million passengers a day — more than the Long Island Rail Road, Metro North, PATH and New Jersey Transit combined — they are often treated as an afterthought, even as they hemorrhage riders and strand the mostly low-income New Yorkers who depend on them, according to a report released on Monday by the city comptroller’s office.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Service changes on buses beginning 2018.01.07

https://www.nyctransitforums.com/topic/51377-january-7-2018-bus-service-changes/

Nothing too major, except there will be more frequent early-morning service on the busy M31 bus, which connects Yorkville to Hell's Kitchen via York Avenue and 57th Street


----------



## GojiMet86 (Jan 3, 2016)

IMG_3865 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_3867 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_3875 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_3957 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_3961 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_3964 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_3973 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_3976 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_4124 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_4128 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_4133 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_4138 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_4144 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_4320 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_4322 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_4329 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_4330 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_4332 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_4338 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_4340 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_4345 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_4348 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_4349 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_4355 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_4357 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_4392 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_4396 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_4401 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_4403 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_4411 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_4416 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_4530 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_4533 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_4548 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_4549 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_4552 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_4555 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_4558 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_4570 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_4572 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_4582 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_4584 by GojiMet86, on Flickr


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula (Apr 14, 2008)

What are these Port Authority buses?


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

April 2018 MTA bus service changes

https://www.nyctransitforums.com/to...schedule-changes/?tab=comments#comment-955951


----------



## GojiMet86 (Jan 3, 2016)

*New electric buses for the MTA: Proterra Catalyst BE40 #0016 and New Flyer Xcelsior XE40 #0012*














































IMG_4597 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_4599 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_4608 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_4609 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_4610 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_4615 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_4616 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_4627 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_4670 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_4784 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_4785 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_4787 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_4789 by GojiMet86, on Flickr


----------



## GojiMet86 (Jan 3, 2016)

*Staten Island Express Bus Study March 2018*

http://nymta.civicconnect.com/


*Existing*











*Redesign*











*Overview of the Staten Island Express Bus Redesign Project*

March 2018

Last May, the MTA issued its "Reimagining Express Buses" report as part of the Staten Island Bus Study. The report recommended a redesign of the existing express bus network to make trips faster and more reliable for our customers' commutes to and from Manhattan. With the goal of providing our customers with the best possible service, we explored ways to quickly make these improvements reality.

MTA expects to launch this redesigned network in August.

Extensive data analysis and input from nearly 2,500 riders led to the creation of the redesigned network, which will offer customers travel times that are similar to, or faster than, their trips today, thereby improving their commutes and quality of life.

*The Plan*

Customer feedback for these improvements has been overwhelmingly positive. In a survey of more than 1,000 express bus riders, 76 percent of respondents supported the project. Customers also provided additional meaningful input that helped us further refine the redesign.

If you want to find out more about the new Staten Island express bus network and add your own feedback, you're invited to our three open houses this month, on March 12, 14 and 22. Scroll down for full details.

Under the refined plan, riders will enjoy:

Simplified service to Manhattan
More direct routes on Staten Island
Fewer stops to speed up trips
Expanded off-peak and weekend service to Manhattan
Streamlined routing to either Midtown or Downtown Manhattan
And in response to your feedback, the redesigned plan has been revised even further to include direct service to the following locations:

West Street and Battery Park City
Two new routes will travel directly from the Hugh L. Carey Tunnel to Battery Park City and West Street, one from the North Shore and one from the South Shore and Mid-Island.

Greenwich Village and SoHo
The two new routes that serve Battery Park City and West Street will continue north, serving SoHo and Greenwich Village.

Water Street
Three routes will travel directly from the Hugh L. Carey Tunnel to Water Street in the Financial District, with options from the North Shore, South Shore, and Mid-Island.

6th Avenue
Two routes will travel northbound on 6th Avenue to Central Park South, one from the North Shore and one from the South Shore and Mid-Island.

Expanded off-peak and Weekend Service in Manhattan
Under this plan, off-peak and weekend service will be expanded to areas of Staten Island that do not currently have it.

Since travel destinations in Manhattan are more widespread in off-peak hours, three off-peak and weekend routes will provide combination Downtown and Midtown service, also making limited stops in SoHo, Greenwich Village, and Chelsea. One new off-peak and weekend route from the South Shore will provide service to Downtown.



*Find My Route*

Trying to find which new route is best for you? Here are the new routes that riders of each current route will most likely switch to depending on their destination:

Current Routes---------->New Routes
X1---------->SIM1 / SIM7 / SIM10 / SIM22
X2---------->SIM6 / SIM10
X3---------->SIM1 / SIM5 / SIM7
X4---------->SIM1 / SIM5 / SIM7
X5---------->SIM6 / SIM10 / SIM22
X7---------->SIM5 / SIM6 / SIM7 / SIM10
X8---------->SIM5
X9---------->SIM6 / SIM7 / SIM10
X10---------->SIM3 / SIM31 / SIM32 / SIM33 / SIM35
X11---------->SIM32
X12---------->SIM3 / SIM30 / SIM34
X14---------->SIM3 / SIM30 / SIM35
X15---------->SIM15
X17---------->SIM2 / SIM4 / SIM8 / SIM22 / SIM23 / SIM24
X17A---------->SIM4
X17J---------->SIM8
X19---------->SIM2
X21---------->SIM22
X22---------->SIM25 / SIM26
X23---------->SIM23 / SIM24 / SIM25
X24---------->SIM23 / SIM24
X30---------->SIM30
X31---------->SIM31
X42---------->SIM3 / SIM30



*Want More Info? Come To Our Three Open Houses*

Monday, March 12
Regina McGinn Education Center
Staten Island University Hospital
475 Seaview Ave (at Mason Ave).
6:00 p.m. to 9:00 p.m.

Wednesday, March 14
Elks Lodge No. 841
3250 Richmond Avenue (across the street from Eltingville Transit Center)
6:00 p.m. to 9:00 p.m.

Thursday, March 22
All Saints' Episcopal Church
2329 Victory Boulevard at Woolley Avenue
6:00 p.m. to 9:00 p.m.



*New Network Maps*
Here are maps showing the new weekday peak network, off-peak and weekend network and individual route maps with bus stop locations:

*Weekday Peak Network Map*

http://nymta.civicconnect.com/sites/default/files/map-new-peak-express-network.pdf


*Off-peak and Weekend Network Map*

http://nymta.civicconnect.com/sites/default/files/map-new-off-peak-express-network.pdf


*Individual Route Maps with Bus Stop Locations*

http://nymta.civicconnect.com/sites/default/files/map-all-routes.pdf


----------



## GojiMet86 (Jan 3, 2016)

http://www.ny1.com/nyc/all-boroughs/news/2018/04/23/mta-bus-overhaul-plan-



> *MTA bus overhaul plan to include double-deckers pilot*
> By Jose Martinez | April 23, 2018 @6:03 AM
> 
> Double decker buses, an overhaul of routes, and a new way of paying the fare — they're all part of a massive new plan by the MTA to improve and modernize slumping bus service in the city. Transit Reporter Jose Martinez got an exclusive look at what bus riders can expect and filed the following report.
> ...


----------



## LTA1992 (Dec 18, 2016)

It's very rare that something like this doesn't reach the transit community before hitting the media.

This literally came from nowhere and I approve. They are also only one foot taller than normal Express buses so I think clearance won't be too much of an issue.


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

New York has a long history of double-decker bus operation.










Fifth Avenue Coach Company (NYC) double-decker 2030.

Source: https://thetrolleydodger.com/tag/fifth-avenue-coach-company/

*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------



## GojiMet86 (Jan 3, 2016)

IMG_6234 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_6243 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_6249 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_6254 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_6262 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_6263 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_6265 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_6280 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_6280 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_6290 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_6306 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_6311 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_6317 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_6328 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_6333 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_6337 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_6342 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_6354 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_6368 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_6371 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_6374 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_6379 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_6382 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_6384 by GojiMet86, on Flickr


----------



## FabriFlorence (Sep 29, 2004)

^^ The double decker bus is really impressive! :cheers:


----------



## rakcancer (Sep 2, 2010)

Is this one of the planned charging stations for electric buses M50, M42? Taken at last stop on West Side Highway:


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

GojiMet86 said:


> http://www.ny1.com/nyc/all-boroughs/news/2018/04/23/mta-bus-overhaul-plan-
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...


Will all-door boarding work? Would passengers entering the bus block those exiting? Although it works for subway, but the trains have more doors.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*NYCT Bus HD 60fps: Alexander Dennis Enviro500 SuperLo on X17J [Round Trip Transcendent Time-lapse]*


----------



## GojiMet86 (Jan 3, 2016)

*Motor Coach Industries (MCI) D45 CRT LE Demonstrator*

A new MCI coach with better wheelchair accessability. It will be tested out of Ulmer Park depot in Brooklyn.































IMG_8686 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_8687 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_8688 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_8689 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_8690 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_8692 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_8693 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_8694 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_8698 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_8700 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_8701 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_8704 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_8710 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_8714 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_8716 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_8718 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_8721 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_8725 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_8732 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_8737 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_8739 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_8740 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_8749 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_8757 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_8760 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_8766 by GojiMet86, on Flickr


----------



## subbotazh (Feb 4, 2015)

GojiMet86 said:


> A new MCI coach with better wheelchair accessability. It will be tested out of Ulmer Park depot in Brooklyn.


Why are express-lines using high-floor buses? Is this related to driving through highways?


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

"*Bx27 Service Expansion to Accommodate New Soundview Ferry Coming This Summer*"

http://www.mta.info/press-release/n...accommodate-new-soundview-ferry-coming-summer

"*MTA Board Approves Comprehensive Redesign of Staten Island Express Bus Network for Faster, More Reliable Service*"

http://www.mta.info/press-release/n...prehensive-redesign-staten-island-express-bus

Staten Island express bus routes will be rejiggered on 2018.08.19


----------



## GojiMet86 (Jan 3, 2016)

*Riding the SuperLo Enviro500*











IMG_6781 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_6793 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_6795 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_6800 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_6801 by GojiMet86, on Flickr
IMG_6808 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_6811 by GojiMet86, on Flickr
IMG_6821 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_6833 by GojiMet86, on Flickr
IMG_6842 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_6851 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_6853 by GojiMet86, on Flickr
IMG_6863 by GojiMet86, on Flickr
IMG_6867 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_6872 by GojiMet86, on Flickr
IMG_6880 by GojiMet86, on Flickr
IMG_6886 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_6889 by GojiMet86, on Flickr
IMG_6892 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_6893 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_6896 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_6917 by GojiMet86, on Flickr


----------



## FabriFlorence (Sep 29, 2004)

^^ I'm very glad that also NYC has redisc overed the double deker bus! :cheers:


----------



## LTA1992 (Dec 18, 2016)

FabriFlorence said:


> ^^ I'm very glad that also NYC has redisc overed the double deker bus! :cheers:


And we may never see one again.


----------



## JohnDee (May 20, 2015)

Whats the problem with it?


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

FabriFlorence said:


> ^^ I'm very glad that also NYC has redisc overed the double deker bus! :cheers:





LTA1992 said:


> And we may never see one again.





JohnDee said:


> Whats the problem with it?


My observations out here in the West Coast have been more like agencies take their time to adopt those double decker buses. For one, bus yards have to be high enough (if those are covered) to accommodate those double deckers, especially during preventitive maintenance. In addition, such buses operate mostly in niche markets where passenger demand remains very high that the question to keep in mind is either more buses during peak periods or boost capacity using even larger vehicles than the 40, 45, or 60-footer buses. Most importantly, such buses require routings that involve little to no overpasses or tunnels (if those are unavoidable, their clearances must be high enough to accommodate a parade of them smoothly).

So far, Las Vegas and Davis are the communities I've been to that operate double deckers. And soon, a large transit agency (AC Transit) will deploy them on its busiest Transbay services. In my honest opinion, there is no reason why NYCMTA (and its companion, MTA Bus) won't buy it if it determines some of its Express routes require that equipment. It will require upgrades at some of its depots to accommodate them, sure, but the tradeoff is those can carry many passengers efficiently.


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula (Apr 14, 2008)

How many Enviro500 MTA bought?


----------



## LTA1992 (Dec 18, 2016)

Rodalvesdepaula said:


> How many Enviro500 MTA bought?


None. This was on a lease.

I say we may never see one again because our own infrastructure makes it impossible. Why do you think it only ran on the X17J? Brooklyn and most of Staten Island expresses could never use it because the Battery Tunnel is too small. Same with the QMT. Most Queens express routes couldn't use them either. Only the Lincoln Tunnel has enough clearance and even then only barely.

The Bronx? Maybe the BxM1. Otherwise, the low clearance of Elevated lines and parkway bridges make usage there moot.

Plus, IIRC, only Charleston Depot (where the X17J is based) has the clearance needed to even get the bus in the building.


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula (Apr 14, 2008)

I think NJ Transit (or Coach USA) could purchase some Enviro500 LO units for PABT-bound commuter routes. I don't know PABT has sufficient clearance for this bus type...


----------



## LTA1992 (Dec 18, 2016)

I stand corrected.

I'm hearing through the grapevine that the MTA would like to acquire 37 Alexander-Dennis buses in the future. The only question is when.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

M14 SBS bus on 14th Street in Manhattan will start 2019.01.06, ahead of the L train shutdown in April 2019.

Buses will run every two minutes during peak hours.

http://www.mta.info/press-release/n...s-ahead-l-train-tunnel-reconstruction-project


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

*Transit advocates unveil new proposal to fix NYC’s bus crisis*












> Somewhat lost amid the city’s massive subway problems is the fact that the bus system has also been suffering from both falling ridership and agonizingly slow speeds over the past few years. And while larger issues around clearing up congestion from the city’s streets will have to be dealt with at some point (maybe with something that rhymes with “shmongestion trycing”), a group of transit advocates is asking the city to take immediate steps to improve the bus system.
> 
> The Bus Turnaround Action Plan is a new proposal from the Riders Alliance, the Straphangers Campaign, the Transit Center and the Tri-State Transportation Campaign, acting under the umbrella of the Bus Turnaround Coalition. The proposal borrows a pair of characteristics from previous plans to fix the subway: an “action plan” and an ambitious timeline to improve outcomes quickly for the city’s two million daily bus riders.
> 
> ...


----------



## GojiMet86 (Jan 3, 2016)

These photos and video were taken over the last month of the old Staten Island express bus system, when the buses had the prefix X (now it's SIM, for Staten Island-Manhattan).








IMG_9380 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_9398 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_9456 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_9461 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_9494 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_0605 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

https://farm2.staticflickr.com/1819/42313864850_00efb181
2c_c.jpgIMG_0612 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_0613 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_0980 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_1007 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_1036 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_1042 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_1057 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_1067 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_1068 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_1088 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_1095 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_1096 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_1122 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_1408 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_1411 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_1413 by GojiMet86, on Flickr


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

*Redesigned Staten Island-Manhattan express bus network has launched*

Redesigned Staten Island Express Bus Network by Metropolitan Transportation Authority of the State of New York, on Flickr

Redesigned Staten Island Express Bus Network by Metropolitan Transportation Authority of the State of New York, on Flickr

Redesigned Staten Island Express Bus Network by Metropolitan Transportation Authority of the State of New York, on Flickr

Redesigned Staten Island Express Bus Network by Metropolitan Transportation Authority of the State of New York, on Flickr

Redesigned Staten Island Express Bus Network by Metropolitan Transportation Authority of the State of New York, on Flickr


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

At last:

B82 select bus service starts 2018.10.01

http://www.mta.info/press-release/nyc-transit/bus-service-improvements-coming-brooklyn-fall


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

^^ Bus service has started









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:B82_SBS_XD40.jpg

Unlike the other SBS routes in New York City, this one is weekday-only. The MTA has an error on the back of the Brooklyn bus map, which inadvertently refers to the discontinued "B82 Limited"









http://web.mta.info/nyct/maps/busbkln2.pdf


----------



## GojiMet86 (Jan 3, 2016)

*Brooklyn Navy Yard*

The Brooklyn Navy Yard located in, well, Brooklyn has two shuttle lines. One runs through DUMBO and the other near Atlantic Terminal. They have five new Grande West Vicinity buses, numbered 78 through 82, and some older ones.













IMG_1781 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_1812 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_1813 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_1816 by GojiMet86, on Flickr


----------



## GojiMet86 (Jan 3, 2016)

IMG_2084 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_2087 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_2088 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_2089 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_2091 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_2092 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_2093 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_2097 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_2099 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_2101 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_2106 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_2110 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_2112 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_2113 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_2117 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_2119 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_2120 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_2121 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_2122 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_2136 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_2139 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_2141 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_2142 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_2144 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_2150 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_2151 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_2152 by GojiMet86, on Flickr


----------



## GojiMet86 (Jan 3, 2016)

*B110*

The B110 bus is a route that is a franchise under NYCDOT, but is not subsidized by it. It runs between Borough Park and Williamsburg. Anyone is allowed to ride it, but its main ridership comes from the Orthodox Hasidic Jewish that live in these two neighborhoods. The fare is $3.25. It is not run by the MTA, it is run by a private company.








IMG_4328 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_4329 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_4330 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_4334 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_4337 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_4347 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_4348 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_4351 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_4416 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_4418 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_4434 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_4443 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_4444 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_4446 by GojiMet86, on Flickr


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

__ https://www.facebook.com/nytransitmuseum/posts/10157534632708843



*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

__ https://www.facebook.com/oldnewyorkcity/posts/1417957175043847



*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

__ https://www.facebook.com/nytransitmuseum/posts/10157579228353843



*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks like the doors of this articulated electric bus are too narrow?


----------



## AndreiScott (May 18, 2020)

How long did these buses operate in NY?
Do you have any information about their service performance?







Rodalvesdepaula said:


> In 1992, MTA tested some four Brazilian Volvo express buses from Curitiba BRT system in a special line in Lower Manhattan. These vehicles were dubbed _Speedybuses_.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GojiMet86 (Jan 3, 2016)

AndreiScott said:


> How long did these buses operate in NY?
> Do you have any information about their service performance?











Retired MTA Regional Bus Operations demonstration bus fleet - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org













Ligeirinhos em Nova York


Em maio de 1992 para comemorar o dia da terra, a cidade de Curitiba emprestou 4 ônibus e 4 estações tubo para serem testadas pelos nova-ior...




batatabredaproductions.blogspot.com







> *Ligeirinhos em Nova York*
> 
> Em maio de 1992 para comemorar o dia da terra, a cidade de Curitiba emprestou 4 ônibus e 4 estações tubo para serem testadas pelos nova-iorquinos. A experiência do sistema BRT _(bus rapid transit)_ criado em Curitiba foi um sucesso. Idealizado em 1968 o sistema pioneiro de transporte -baseado em ônibus e corredores exclusivos - revelou-se eficiente, prático, sustentável e de baixo custo com infraestrutura. Hoje, as vantagens do sistema já são reconhecidas mundialmente. Projetos iguais e similares já estão presentes em grandes cidades como Los Angeles, Paris, Bogotá, Rio de Janeiro e várias outras cidades na América do Norte e Europa.


It looks like this was done as a part of Earth Day 1992.


----------



## GojiMet86 (Jan 3, 2016)

From March, before COVID hit hard.









MTA Floats Staten Island High-Speed Busway to Newark Airport


The bus-to-plane route from the West Shore is among the options being considered for a swath of the borough with limited mass transit.




www.thecity.nyc





*



MTA Floats Staten Island High-Speed Busway to Newark Airport

Click to expand...

*


> BY CLIFFORD MICHEL MAR 9, 2020, 3:55AM EDT
> 
> A high-speed bus linking Staten Island to Newark Airport is being considered by the MTA for a swath of the borough with limited transit options.
> 
> ...


----------



## GojiMet86 (Jan 3, 2016)

From user Flatbush SBS Duece in the NYCTForums:



> > New Over Night route out of Flatbush Depot starting Sunday June 28, 2020.
> >
> > B99 will start from Nostrand Have/Flatbush ”Junction” to Manhattan W 58th Street. This route is mainly due to the train service being out of service during the COvID CLEANING over night especially the number 2 train. The bus will run like a local B44 route and turn off to Eastern pkwy heading towards Flatbush ave and straight to Manhattan Bridge.
> >
> > Right now operators out of Flatbush are currently doing line training. Management are considering this route to remain until further notice for a possibility for operators to pick as a new work in the future.



https://rideschedules.com/mta-b99-bus-schedule-15150.html


----------



## GojiMet86 (Jan 3, 2016)

Some newer developments.

The three new overnight bus lines:

*B99*
This route connects Midwood in Brooklyn to the west side of Manhattan, following a route similar to the 2 line.

*Bx99*
The Bx99 connects Woodlawn in the Bronx and the West Village in Manhattan. The route travels on Jerome Avenue and down the east side, similar to the 4 subway line, then crosses west at 57th Street and down to the West Village.

*M99*
The new M99 runs between East New York in Brooklyn and Hell’s Kitchen, across 14th Street in Manhattan and along the west side.



*After two years, the Staten Island express bus redesign shows improved travel times*








After two years, the Staten Island express bus redesign shows improved travel times | amNewYork


In the two years since the Staten Island bus network was redesigned, the MTA says that service overall improved, especially for express bus routes which are




www.amny.com






*The MTA’s app can now tell you how crowded NYC buses are in real-time*








The MTA’s app can now tell you how crowded NYC buses are in real-time


Any New Yorker knows commuting in New York usually means crowds of people in tightly packed, enclosed spaces.While you can’t avoid being around other people i



www.timeout.com






*Reopen NYC: MTA installing mask dispensers inside buses*








Reopen NYC: MTA installing mask dispensers inside buses


The MTA announce Wednesday that it has launched a pilot program to mount dispensers of free surgical masks inside buses to further protect customers while on board.




abc7ny.com







The new Prevost X3-45 has hit the streets. The upcoming order of 307 express coaches will replace the older MCI coaches in service. 257 of these new buses will go to MTA Bus (that is, the lines that formerly belonged to the private companies until 2004-2006) and 50 will go the NYCTA. There is an option of 23 extra buses for the eventual MTA takeover of the SIM23 and SIM24 from Academy Express, for a grand possible total of 330.

IMG_5850 by GojiMet86, on Flickr


----------



## GojiMet86 (Jan 3, 2016)

MTA buses will be charging fares again on August 31.









MTA Sets Date to Start Charging Bus Passengers Again — and It's Coming Soon


The MTA will, once again, begin charging passengers to ride buses at the end of the month, News 4 has learned. This comes after the transportation agency stopped charging bus riders throughout the height of the pandemic. The measure, which will start taking place Aug. 31, will be implemented...




www.nbcnewyork.com





The new protections shields (more like shower curtains).


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

MTA and NYCDOT Announce 2.7 Miles of New Bus Lanes on 149 St by Metropolitan Transportation Authority of the State of New York, on Flickr

MTA and NYCDOT Announce 2.7 Miles of New Bus Lanes on 149 St by Metropolitan Transportation Authority of the State of New York, on Flickr

MTA and NYCDOT Announce 2.7 Miles of New Bus Lanes on 149 St by Metropolitan Transportation Authority of the State of New York, on Flickr


----------



## GojiMet86 (Jan 3, 2016)

A Queens judge denied business owners from stopping a bus lane in Flushing. The ceveat is that the judge is not necesarily convinced of the bus lane's effectiveness based on current plans.










Queens judge denies business owner’s bid to delay Main Street busway in Flushing – QNS.com


“This ruling is more than just good news for the 150,000 New Yorkers who will use the Flushing Main Street busway every day,” Mayor Bill de Blasio said. “It’s




qns.com







> *Queens judge denies business owner’s bid to delay Main Street busway in Flushing*
> By Mark Hallum Posted on January 5, 2021
> 
> A Queens Supreme Court judge has rejected a bid by business owners to waylay the city Department of Transportation’s (DOT) busway on Main Street in Flushing.
> ...


----------



## GojiMet86 (Jan 3, 2016)

A MTA bus got into a serious accident some moments ago. The articulated bus ended up with the rear half on University Avenue and the front half on the highway. I hear that 9 passengers were on the bus, and all including the driver are alive.










Bus dangles off NYC overpass after crash injures 8


An MTA bus driver lost control of the vehicle and careened off a Bronx overpass in a crash that left at least eight people injured Thursday night, authorities said. The harrowing incident took plac…




nypost.com








> *Bus dangles off NYC overpass after crash injures 7*
> By Kenneth Garger January 15, 2021 | 12:26am | Updated
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Bronx Bus Incident by Metropolitan Transportation Authority of the State of New York, on Flickr

Bronx Bus Incident by Metropolitan Transportation Authority of the State of New York, on Flickr

Bronx Bus Incident by Metropolitan Transportation Authority of the State of New York, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Plans unveiled to rebuild, reimagine Port Authority Bus Terminal in NYC


From 2013 until 2018, the Port Authority sought out proposals to replace the existing building before settling on three alternatives.




abc7ny.com


----------



## GojiMet86 (Jan 3, 2016)

Yay renovating a $10 billion bus terminal that wouldn't be needed as much if NYC and NJ could coordinate to build inter-state subways!
Yay for a lack of vision!
Yay for an expensive construction premium, because hey, it's New York and we're innovative or something!



Hudson11 said:


> Plans unveiled to rebuild, reimagine Port Authority Bus Terminal in NYC
> 
> 
> From 2013 until 2018, the Port Authority sought out proposals to replace the existing building before settling on three alternatives.
> ...


----------



## GojiMet86 (Jan 3, 2016)

New Flyer Industries will provide the Westchester Bee-Line system with 66 XDE40 (40-foot) buses, with options for 52 XDE40 and 10 XDE35 (35-foot) buses.





__





Westchester County awards New Flyer a contract for up to 128 hybrid-electric Xcelsior Transit Buses - New Flyer | North America’s Bus Leader


St. Cloud, Minnesota, USA – February 1, 2021: (TSX: NFI) New Flyer of America Inc. (“New Flyer”), a subsidiary of NFI Group Inc. (“NFI”), one of the world’s leading independent global bus manufacturers, today announced that the Westchester County Department of Public Works and Transportation...




www.newflyer.com


----------



## GojiMet86 (Jan 3, 2016)

Two new bus lines will be introduced to shuttle residents from underserved communities to new COVID-19 mass-vaccination sites:

*Q98V: Edgemere Houses to York College

Queens: York College*
160-2 Liberty Avenue
Jamaica, NY 11451
Hours: 8 am - 8pm beginning February 24
Eligible Zip Codes: 11418, 11419, 11420, 11435, 11436, 11439, 11432, 11433, 11434, 11423, 11412, 11413, 11427, 11428, 11429, 11411, 11422, 11691, 11692, 11693

The MTA bus shuttle will operate every 30 minutes from Edgemere Houses to York College making the following stops:

*Northbound Q98V Bus Stops*

Beach Channel Dr at Beach 41st St
Beach Channel Dr at Beach 54th St
Beach 59 St at Rockaway Fwy
Rockaway Beach Bl at Beach 73rd St
Rockaway Beach Bl at Beach 84 St
Rockaway Bl at 122nd St
Liberty Av at Union Hall (York College)

*Southbound Q98V Bus Stops*

Liberty Av at Union Hall (York College)
Rockaway Bl at 122 St
Rockaway Beach Bl at Beach 84 St
Rockaway Beach Bl at Beach 75th St
Beach 59 St at Rockaway Fwy
Beach Channel Dr at Beach 54 St
Beach Channel Dr at Beach 41st St
The MTA will also install new bus stops on existing southeast Queens routes to better serve the vaccination center at York College. 


*B98V: Pink Houses to Medgar Evers College

Medgar Evers College - Carroll Building*
231 Crown Street
Brooklyn, NY 11225
Hours: 8 am - 8pm beginning February 24
Eligible Zip Codes: 11206, 11221, 11216, 11238, 11225, 11213, 11233, 11207, 11208, 11236, 11212, 11203, 11226, 11210

The MTA bus shuttle will operate every 30 minutes from Pink Houses to Medgar Evers College making the following stops:

*Westbound B98V Bus Stops*

Stanley Av/Sheridan Av
Eldert La/Loring Av
Linden Bl/Sheridan Av
Linden Bl/Euclid Av
Van Siclen Av/Wortman Av
Flatlands Av/Louisiana Av
Williams Av / Flatlands Av
Rockaway Av/Dumont Av
Rockaway Av/Sutter Av
Rockaway Av/E New York Av
Eastern Pkwy/Saratoga Av
Nostrand Av/Carroll St

*Eastbound B98V Bus Stops*

Nostrand Av/Carroll St
Eastern Pkwy/Saratoga Av
Rockaway Av/Prospect Pl
Rockaway Av/Sutter Av
Rockaway Av/Dumont Av
Williams Av/Glenwood Rd
Flatlands Av/Louisiana Av
Van Siclen Av/Wortman Av
Linden Bl/Euclid Av
Linden Bl/Autumn Av
Linden Bl/Eldert La
Stanley Av/Eldert La 






__





Governor Cuomo Announces Opening of State-FEMA Mass Vaccination Site at York College in Queens and Medgar Evers College in Brooklyn


Governor Cuomo announced the opening of the New York State-FEMA mass vaccination site at York College in Queens and Medgar Evers College in Brooklyn.




www.governor.ny.gov


----------



## GojiMet86 (Jan 3, 2016)

Some news from around the New York City area:


The B98V and Q98V buses were discontinued due to low ridership.
New hybrid Nova LFS and Prevost coach buses have entered service within the last couple of months. The hybrids are replacing the older Manhattan hybrids, and the coaches are replacing the old MCI D4500s.
Nassau Inter-County Express (NICE) is set to receive 80 CNG buses from Gillig, with 2 options for 40 and 45 more for a total of 165.
NICE is also soliciting bids for 6 electric buses.


----------



## GojiMet86 (Jan 3, 2016)

The electric bus order that was originally for 45 buses will be increased to 60 buses.









NY MTA to Increase Number of Electric Buses Purchased in 2021


The electric buses will operate out of each of the five boroughs with the first expected to hit the road in late 2022.




www.metro-magazine.com





Still a long way from making the 5,800 bus fleet all electric, but that is still 20 years into the future. Small steps first.


----------



## sebass123 (Jun 14, 2015)

how many electric buses are currently in service in nyc?


----------



## GojiMet86 (Jan 3, 2016)

sebass123 said:


> how many electric buses are currently in service in nyc?


So far 25.

40 feet/12 meters:
5 New Flyer XE40 (numbered 0011-0015)
5 Proterra BE40 (numbered 0016-0020)

60 feet/18 meters:
15 New Flyer XE60 (4950-4964)

The MTA is still testing the 10 XE40 and Proterra buses. It will use the results of that testing to determine who wins the 45-bus contract, which has been now changed to 60.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Brooklyn bus bus

















MTA bus crashes through front of Brooklyn brownstone, injuring 16 people, after driver’s foot gets stuck between pedals


The bus was traveling down Bedford Ave. when it jumped a curb and smashed through the front of a residential building on the corner at Lincoln Road at 1:55 p.m., authorities said.




www.nydailynews.com


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

NYC Mayoral candidate Scott Stringer released a campaign ad showing him and his kids getting on an NYC bus, except it uses a bus model, an RTS Novabus that has been withdrawn from service and getting on at a stop in Brooklyn, on a bus on the M14D service. It actually only runs in Manhattan on 14th Street and Avenue D.
Scott Stringer and his kids ride fake MTA bus in new campaign ad
M14D-SBS Route: Schedules, Stops & Maps - Select Bus Chlsea Piers 11 Av Via 14 St

The bus itself is from a transit museum!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1401540050958143490
Others are defending it saying that it would be too much money and hassle, and disruption of the commute for other passengers, for a whole filmshoot on an actual NYC bus in actual service, and that the bus's rear line indicator sign frequently gets stuck on the wrong route.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

B99, Bx99, and M99 cease operations effective 2021.06.10.









The MTA is ending three bus routes created during the pandemic


Extra overnight service on 12 other routes will also end.




www.ny1.com


----------



## Fabio1976 (Nov 9, 2007)

MTA to Cut Pandemic-Era Shuttle Buses as 24/7 Subway Service Returns - The Jewish Voice


By: Hadassa Kalatizadeh Full time subways service is back; making late-night buses a thing of the past. As reported by the NY Post, the Metropolitan Transportation Authority will cut the pandemic-era shuttle buses, which were added to assist riders stranded by nightly subway closures due to the...




thejewishvoice.com


----------



## GojiMet86 (Jan 3, 2016)

Jamaica Bus Depot is set to become the MTA's first 100% all-electric bus depot.




__ https://www.facebook.com/mta/posts/273422148155944



The Jamaica Bus Depot is going electric! 🚌⚡​​In 2022, we’re beginning construction to fully rebuild the depot from the ground up, transforming it into our first ever depot designed for a 100% all-electric bus fleet.​​With an expected completion date of 2026, the depot will initially support a fleet of up to 60 zero-emissions buses. This is a key part of our plan to make our bus fleet all-electric by 2040.​
Jamaica Depot Electric Buses by Metropolitan Transportation Authority of the State of New York, on Flickr

Jamaica Depot Electric Buses by Metropolitan Transportation Authority of the State of New York, on Flickr

Jamaica Depot Electric Buses by Metropolitan Transportation Authority of the State of New York, on Flickr

Jamaica Depot Electric Buses by Metropolitan Transportation Authority of the State of New York, on Flickr


----------



## GojiMet86 (Jan 3, 2016)

The MTA has come out with a second draft for the Queens Bus Network Redesign.



https://new.mta.info/document/79616



One noticable difference is that they are keeping most of the old designations instead of what they had in the first draft, which was an absolute mess of new renumberings.


----------



## GojiMet86 (Jan 3, 2016)

The Bronx bus network Redesign is now in full swing, starting June 26.



https://bronx.news12.com/mta-revamps-bronx-bus-routes-eliminates-some-bus-stops






> MTA revamps Bronx bus routes, eliminates some bus stops
> Jun 27, 2022, 5:20amUpdated 16h ago
> By: News 12 Staff
> 
> ...



This is the new M125, which was created as a result of shortening the Bx15 line. That Bx15 now runs from Fordham to the Hub and only in the Bronx. The M125 is the replacement for the Bx15 on 125th Street in Manhattan.

IMG_8695 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_8700 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_8684 by GojiMet86, on Flickr


----------

